

GOP asking for advice on how to improve - DigitalBoB12
http://growthopp.gop.com/default.aspx?s=pro

======
nonamegiven
Not silencing and suppressing people at your own convention, people who are
trying to improve your party rather than compete with it, would be a fabulous
first step. Unfortunately many of those silenced and suppressed people have
probably gone on to be competitors.

